# Vesper Lynd - The Smart Bond Girl & her Look



## GalleyGirl (Nov 20, 2006)

So I saw Casino Royale this weekend and it was soooo good - I normally hate Bond films, but this one was absent of any typical Bond bimbos with their porno names.  Eva Green looked amazing, and I was wondering how to recreate some of the looks.  Here are two of my favorites:










Any suggestions for either of them would be appreciated, TIA!


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Nov 20, 2006)

*O/T...But, by 'porn' names, you wouldn't be referring to Pussy Galore, or Fuk Me (just two of a few), would you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*LOL!*


----------



## shabdebaz (Nov 20, 2006)

I just saw Casino Royale too!  I loved the deep blue shadow she was wearing with the deep purple gown.  Very glamourous.


----------



## GalleyGirl (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 

 
_*O/T...But, by 'porn' names, you wouldn't be referring to Pussy Galore, or Fuk Me (just two of a few), would you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*LOL!*_

 
 Don't forget Xenia Onatop!  Lol, they actually make a joke about that in the new movie, Dainel Craig's Bond tells Eva Green's Vesper that her alias is going to be "Stephanie Broadchest," and Vesper is all "Hell no!"


----------



## Fairybelle (Nov 21, 2006)

For both looks, you can try MAC Smolder eye kohl around the eyes, with some Carbon e/s to get a smokier look. For that deep blue look on eyes, add a touch of Deep Truth e/s blended out with the Carbon. On cheeks, try Dollymix blush (used lightly--build the flush gradually). Lips look like Cranberry lip pencil (line and fill lips) with a bit of clear Lip Conditioner SPF 15 to soften the line and get some moisture to the lips. Not a lot of shimmer or gloss with this look, just understated deep pink lips with sexy smokey eyes. HTH!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Nov 21, 2006)

She's gorgeous!  Definitely better than Pussy Galore haha


----------



## SagMaria (Dec 26, 2006)

Badda bumpin this ...  just saw the movie tonight, AWESOME and she is gorgeous!  She had some looks with a really gorgeous red mouth.  Colour suggestions for that look?  I will try and find a pic but maybe some people who saw the movie can describe how to copy her various looks....


----------



## SagMaria (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## SagMaria (Dec 28, 2006)

No one?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Would this be better suited to a diff forum?


----------



## Katja (Dec 28, 2006)

*I didn't think highly of the movie; however, it was pleasant to look at her... she had a few looks that were beautiful!*


----------



## SagMaria (Dec 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katja* 

 
_*I didn't think highly of the movie; however, it was pleasant to look at her... she had a few looks that were beautiful!*_

 
Really liked the movie but LOVED her looks...  if only I could get a few suggestions on how to copy them


----------



## Katja (Dec 28, 2006)

*From my monitor, the cheek and lip color look exactly the same.  It looks either matte or satin.  I can't really put a name on the shade, but it appears to be a sort of brickish-rosy-red.  Yeah, that really helps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The eye color looks very similar as well, except that it is packed on a bit more for the 2nd photo for evening. HTH *


----------



## SagMaria (Dec 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katja* 

 
_*From my monitor, the cheek and lip color look exactly the same. It looks either matte or satin. I can't really put a name on the shade, but it appears to be a sort of brickish-rosy-red. Yeah, that really helps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*The eye color looks very similar as well, except that it is packed on a bit more for the 2nd photo for evening. HTH *_

 
That's a start...


----------



## ginger9 (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi there,

I LOVED the movie too, although I was staring mostly at Daniel Craig and did not take notice of Eva Green's make-up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll try my best to help you out, although I hope a MA will eventually respond and give you some professional advice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is just for the last two looks. 

Blush: Dollymix.

Lips: try Dubonnet or Diva (although the swatch from the website looks really dark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 
Lipliner: Burgundy or Mahogany

Eyes: It's a little hard to tell as her eye's are deep-set. But it looks like a softer smoked eye. So I wouldn't go for Carbon. Maybe shadows in the greys, blues, muted black etc. It almost looks like there's some purple. Sorry, I'm not helping out much am I? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kight Devine
Nehru
Print
Smolder eye khol
Vanilla (to highlight)

Loads of Mascara, lots of smudging and blending around the eyes. Also, if you really want to replicate this look, stay with matt or products with minimal shimmer and frost. I really hope this help, I am not the most experienced member here but I took a shot. Have fun, please let us know how it turns out!

ps - don't forget to line the waterline!! okay that's it for now. Good luck!


----------



## saturnine11 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hehe I just saw this movie tonight actually. Really enjoyed it! is it sad that I get excited when I see movies with girls actually wearing noticeable makeup?.. though I couldn't help but think that Eva Green is actually more stunning when she wasn't made up. that blue eyeshadow with the purple gown made me drool though. it reminded me of flashtrack or deep truth e/s... I also noticed it looked like she was using a mac quad and brush to do her makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love being a nerd.


----------



## SagMaria (Dec 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saturnine11* 

 
_Hehe I just saw this movie tonight actually. Really enjoyed it! is it sad that I get excited when I see movies with girls actually wearing noticeable makeup?.. though I couldn't help but think that Eva Green is actually more stunning when she wasn't made up. that blue eyeshadow with the purple gown made me drool though. it reminded me of flashtrack or deep truth e/s... I also noticed it looked like she was using a mac quad and brush to do her makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love being a nerd._

 

Hahaha I noticed it too!!  I was trying to figure out what colours were in there!!


----------



## SagMaria (Dec 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_Hi there,

I LOVED the movie too, although I was staring mostly at Daniel Craig and did not take notice of Eva Green's make-up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll try my best to help you out, although I hope a MA will eventually respond and give you some professional advice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is just for the last two looks. 

Blush: Dollymix.

Lips: try Dubonnet or Diva (although the swatch from the website looks really dark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 
Lipliner: Burgundy or Mahogany

Eyes: It's a little hard to tell as her eye's are deep-set. But it looks like a softer smoked eye. So I wouldn't go for Carbon. Maybe shadows in the greys, blues, muted black etc. It almost looks like there's some purple. Sorry, I'm not helping out much am I? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kight Devine
Nehru
Print
Smolder eye khol
Vanilla (to highlight)

Loads of Mascara, lots of smudging and blending around the eyes. Also, if you really want to replicate this look, stay with matt or products with minimal shimmer and frost. I really hope this help, I am not the most experienced member here but I took a shot. Have fun, please let us know how it turns out!

ps - don't forget to line the waterline!! okay that's it for now. Good luck!_

 

Wow if you could help me out with the other looks once ya figure it out that would great, youve been a big help.  THANKS!!


----------



## ginger9 (Jan 2, 2007)

Again, it's a bit hard to tell as her eyes are so deep-set and the lighting is not the greatest.  I must preface this is just my interpretation and I am no expert by all means 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Foundation: Studio Fix Fluid or Studio Fix, Select Sheer loose or Blot Powder

Blush: Pink Swoon

Lips: Subculture l/l, or Cedar l/l or Whirl l/l (depending on your colouring)

Eyes: Scene e/s, Yogurt e/s (base and highlight), Phone Number eyekhol

This look is quiet minimal, with emphasis on semi-matt natural skin. Use Studio Fix in conjunction with loose powder. If you find the foundation looking heavy spitz some FIX+ if you have some lying around. Her lips are matt with a pretty natural pink, rose colour. I would just dab a little lip balm to make sure the lips are soft and moisturized (get ride of any dry chapped skin) then softly fill in with lip liner.  As for the eyes, softly apply the shadow and also line top and bottom with eye khol (only line the bottom from the outside to halfway in and gradually fade it as you get closer in). Again, smudge and use sparingly. A few coats of mascara will do. As for blush I choose Pink Swoon, but any pretty pink, peachy blush that's not shimmery will do.

As for the other looks I think they are just slight variations of her day and evening looks with slightly different shades of colour being used HTH!


----------



## mzreyes (Jan 2, 2007)

her brows bother me..but shes got some great looks in this movie, which i LOVED, btw! did anyone else cry when she was trapped in the water? i did! lol!!!


----------



## SagMaria (Jan 2, 2007)

Weeee youve been such a big help...THANKS!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_





Again, it's a bit hard to tell as her eyes are so deep-set and the lighting is not the greatest. I must preface this is just my interpretation and I am no expert by all means 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Foundation: Studio Fix Fluid or Studio Fix, Select Sheer loose or Blot Powder

Blush: Pink Swoon

Lips: Subculture l/l, or Cedar l/l or Whirl l/l (depending on your colouring)

Eyes: Scene e/s, Yogurt e/s (base and highlight), Phone Number eyekhol

This look is quiet minimal, with emphasis on semi-matt natural skin. Use Studio Fix in conjunction with loose powder. If you find the foundation looking heavy spitz some FIX+ if you have some lying around. Her lips are matt with a pretty natural pink, rose colour. I would just dab a little lip balm to make sure the lips are soft and moisturized (get ride of any dry chapped skin) then softly fill in with lip liner. As for the eyes, softly apply the shadow and also line top and bottom with eye khol (only line the bottom from the outside to halfway in and gradually fade it as you get closer in). Again, smudge and use sparingly. A few coats of mascara will do. As for blush I choose Pink Swoon, but any pretty pink, peachy blush that's not shimmery will do.

As for the other looks I think they are just slight variations of her day and evening looks with slightly different shades of colour being used HTH!_


----------



## ginger9 (Jan 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_her brows bother me..but shes got some great looks in this movie, which i LOVED, btw! did anyone else cry when she was trapped in the water? i did! lol!!!_

 
I cried too!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I REALLY liked Casino Royale, I thought Daniel Craig was totally hot and the love story between Vesper and James was very romantic and wrenching at the same time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SagMaria* 

 
_Weeee youve been such a big help...THANKS!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm glad I could help!


----------



## lexlawgirl (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi, I sometimes copy makeup looks for fun and was looking for a Vesper tutorial. I incorporated some of what I found here, and thought that you might be interested in the results:






The MAC products I used were:

Mahogany lip pencil
Contrast e/s
Luna Cream Colorbase
Prolash Mascara
and Fluidline in Nightfish

The rest of what I used, along with the tutorial are here:

http://kirixchi.livejournal.com/300640.html?nc=10

Hope you like it! Thanks to everyone for their help!


----------



## GalleyGirl (Jan 7, 2007)

Oh my god, that looks amazing!  Thanks for the tutorial link, I will have to try it, but I doubt it will look as good!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 7, 2007)

She is beautiful in this movie.  Great wardrobe and makeup.  I like that she is a more unique beauty and not named something like Buckets O'Snatch.  

Oh my God was Daniel Craig hot in this movie! Scorchin!


----------



## ginger9 (Jan 8, 2007)

Awesome lexlawgirl!! Great job, I like how you've replicated down to the hair, jewelry and pose. You and Eva green both look stunning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_She is beautiful in this movie.  Great wardrobe and makeup.  I like that she is a more unique beauty and not named something like Buckets O'Snatch.  

Oh my God was Daniel Craig hot in this movie! Scorchin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was totally melting over Daniel Craig in this movie


----------



## apeko (Oct 7, 2018)

Any chance that tutorial is still around?  Would love advice on makeup and hair for the pictures above.


----------

